# questions about frag placement



## elmoren1985 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a ten gallon aquarium with a 2 by 9watt coralife power compact light. I just got a candy cane and hammerhead coral frag a couple days ago. i have the candy cane about half way up in the tank and the hammerhead at the bottom. both seem to be doing fine but i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of better placement for these frags. Or are they ok where they are. thanks


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

IMO i would move the candy cane more to the top and the hammer may be ok but moving it to the middle if not the top would do it some good 

my hammer is doing ok on the bottom but i think stronger light would go it some good ( i run a two bulb T5 HO fixture)


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

They need more lighting that what you got in my opinion. As far as position in the tank they should be placed where they get moderate water flow and adequate light intensity. Right now that would have to be found someplace at the top of your tank under the lights.


18 watts of light is pretty modest on a tank that size despite being shallow. I would suggest more lighting, something along the lines of 2 x T-5's or better. The Nova Extreme dual T-5 would be a good starting point, as would a fixture with 2 x 20 watt PC's. They may survive under the current lighting set up but I dont see them thriving. Occasioanlly I have been proven wrong though...


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

There is no need to cross post the same question in multiple threads, someone will answer your question. I answered in one of your other threads.


----------

